# Venustus or Hybrid? also sulpher head fish



## Matman1110 (Oct 13, 2011)

Is this a pure venustus or a hybrid?









Also Im pretty sure this cichlid is a Protomelas Spilonotus Mara Rocks (Suphur Head) but just want confirmation.


----------



## r-fishies (Jan 2, 2012)

#1 looks like a pure Venustus to me, we have 2 just like it. Female coloring.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Sulfur head is nice. I have a small male that is just starting to color.


----------



## Matman1110 (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks for the input guys. i heard somewhere that the blotches on the venustus aren't supposed to connect like the Livingstonii blotches do. Is this true?


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

Haven't heard that about the spots. Some of mine do and some don't. Mine are pure.


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

Fusco and livingstoni spots touch venustus dont. Pure?? If you
went to africa and caught it yourself you could only assume it has NO mixing.


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

Fusco and livingstoni spots touch venustus dont. Pure?? If you
went to africa and caught it yourself you could only assume it has NO mixing.

So are you saying the ones under the profile on this site are not pure cause most of them have spots that touch?
Not trying to start anything I haven't been to Africa personally but seen lots of Venustus that are tank raised and do run together some. I guess I need to do some more research.


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

Its all good, in profiles i see venustus spots not touching LIKE liv.&fuscos and body shape is more pan fish with venustus. I would love to have pure fish to (help) keep them on the planet but ill keep what i can get. My venustus (sold as a liv.)looks like a frizzby my fusco a bullet.(and a jerk). Anyway wereonthesameteam.


----------



## yogifizz (Jan 11, 2012)

*Matman1110*
Sorry to go off topic, is that a white tail Acei in your profile pic? Stunning Fishes you have


----------



## Matman1110 (Oct 13, 2011)

yogifizz said:


> *Matman1110*
> Sorry to go off topic, is that a white tail Acei in your profile pic? Stunning Fishes you have


No, that is a Nimbochromis Fuscotaeniatus (Fusco). They get much larger and more mean than white tail acei. He is my dominant male hap at about 7 inches right now.


----------

